

What's New in Scala 2.10 [video] - LiveTheDream
http://marakana.com/s/post/1461/what_is_new_in_scala_2_10_adriaan_moors_video

======
happy_dino

        Adriaan Moors, Scala Tech Lead at Typesafe starts his talk
        with a straightforward and possibly controversial idea:
    
                        Scala is simple.
    
        To support his argument, he offers evidence to the contrary,
        and then refutes that evidence in order to make a full circle 
        connection to his claim.
        
        This talk is a comprehensive look at Scala 2.10 featuring 
        multiple examples, code demos, and aspects worth highlighting.
        What has changed, and upgraded in 2.10, and what are the
        details of those changes?

